# tumor in udder area



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Hello! I have a goat who is 16 months old. About a month ago I noticed a lump in her udder (never been bred). I talked to a breeder and had a judge at the fair examine/feel the lump and it was suggested that it could be a precocious udder or possibly a tumor. I was advised to wait a little while and see what happens (if it grows, hardens, etc...).

Well, we took her to the vet a week ago and the vet didn't think precocious udder and instead thought tumor. She put in a needle in to the tumor several times and put some of the 'tumor' on a slide and sent the slides (multiple pokes and slides) off to a lab.

The results came back - most likely tumor, not sure if it is cancer, will probably lose the function of that side of her udder (it is definitely on one side). 

What are my options (besides putting her down)? Anyone ever gone through this? If the tumor is benign it could stop growing right? If the tumor is benign could she still breed and then instead of milking, you just dry her up? Mom's reject their kids and don't milk so could you do that?

I hate to put her down. She is an awesome goat that we raised from 2 days old. The vet said we could actually biopsy the tumor and learn more. I'm just wondering if anyone out there has had this sort of thing happen.

Thanks,
Tonia


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

This would be the first time I have ever heard of a tumor in the udder of a goat... then again, cant say I have ever heard of a tumor in any part of a goat. But there are a couple of other things it could be. Every once in awhile we will get a PRE breed doe that develops hard lumps in her udder. Can start out looking precocious and then the udder becomes kinda lumpy. Can be 1 or more lumps. They seem to freshen out just fine. But it may be a genetic defect. Even though nothing bad ever came from it, we never retained any of those does if my memory serves me right.

The other possibility is that it could be CL. If you havent tested for CL, that would be my next step. If you have and all are clean, then a biopsy may not be a bad idea. If just for piece of mind. Good luck.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the post. All our goats are CL free. Maybe I'm doing a bad job with the anatomy. The lump is way up high in the udder. You can't see it from looking at the back of the goat. You have to put your hand where the teats are and then go up towards her back. There isn't anything there as she has never been bred, but to me it is where the milk bag would be attached to the upper wall of her body.

Tonia


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Did some searching and did find a few cases of tumors in goats udders but more then a few sounded miss diagnosed to me. Id am leaning more to your first thought, that its a tumor. The location and youth of the animal just doesnt fit anything else now that CL is rulled out. Mastitis is a common issue, even in non breed animals but that is not what this sounds like at all. Just have to decide if the money to have it tested is worth spending. Good luck.


----------

